
Rendering: don’t try this at Chrome - bpierre
https://medium.com/prezi-engineering/rendering-f857b6e09551
======
schipy
found these relevant discussions on planning to implement 2D context loss
events on Chromium dev channels:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=322335](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=322335)
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink-
dev/CQIwXxKpO_Q)

------
agazso
It's interesting to see that when IE was the most popular browser it was the
most problematic. Now it's Chrome.

~~~
veszig
It's always the one with the most users. :)

